# The New Yankee Workshop Calls it Quits?



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I just saw this :
The New Yankee
Workshop Calls it Quits
WOOD Magazine just received word from WGBH in Boston that The New Yankee Workshop is ending production after 21 seasons. Norm Abram, the carpenter turned furnituremaker made famous by this show, will continue to host This Old House on PBS, now in its 30th year. "We've had a great run, built challenging projects, met wonderful woodworkers, and received loyal support from millions of viewers," Norm said in a press release.

I am happy for Norm but sad at the same time.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I guess he's sort of a free man now.

It must be a very high pressure job trying to meet the deadline for one of his shows.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is about the fifth post here it's in Fww and wood He will be missed.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Wondering what's going to happen to the 30 or so routers that Norm used to use, didn't he have one for every router bit ??? ; )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark he did not have as many routers as Jim.
Good luck to "Nahm" an inspiration to so many worldwide.


----------



## Kram79 (Oct 22, 2009)

I grew up with that show and still look forward to watching the repeats each week.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

On a local PBS station last night, they ran his shows starting at midnight & running through to 4am!

I didn't get much sleep last night… just through ones I hadn't recently seen… yawn…

... going to bed early tonight… ... yawn…


----------



## ifch317 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was living in an apartment near the medical center in San Antonio with no time, and no money the first time I saw Norm. Even though I had no wood working experience, and very little personal history of even being 'handy', something about creating furniture as I saw Norm do it hooked me. Anyway, here I am, more a tool collector than a furniture builder, but I am getting closer to the work I want to be doing every year. I am grateful to Norm's careful and patient teaching and the great work that the many people working behind the scenes put into creating that show. I will enjoy the reruns.


----------



## panther (Jul 9, 2009)

say it ain't so, it's like losing a master, what will we do without our weekly dose of norm


----------

